# Another New Moderator...



## woody (Jan 12, 2011)

Let's all welcome Charlie, Cyberdigger, as our latest moderator on the antique-bottles.net forum.
 If this keeps up I'll be able to retire soon!!!![]


----------



## cowseatmaize (Jan 12, 2011)

My Happy Dance! Yeah!


----------



## cyberdigger (Jan 12, 2011)

Thank you Woody and Eric!
 I think I am in shock... am I still allowed to be silly? [:-]


----------



## cowseatmaize (Jan 12, 2011)

I would certainly hope so, Oh Santa Charlie.


----------



## cyberdigger (Jan 12, 2011)




----------



## peejrey (Jan 12, 2011)

[sm=lol.gif][sm=lol.gif][sm=lol.gif]Uhh....    Well........   
 Never mind []


----------



## AntiqueMeds (Jan 12, 2011)

> am I still allowed to be silly?


 
 no, you must now be stoic and set a good example.
 Deleting your own posts should keep you in work for some time. 

 one reason I would never want to be a moderator is people might take anything I write seriously.


----------



## cyberdigger (Jan 12, 2011)

> Deleting your own posts should keep you in work for some time.


 
 Editing all of Guntherhess's spelling errors is my new mandate.. that should take a while.. ..[] 

 If anybody suddenly takes me seriously now, please don't.


----------



## AntiqueMeds (Jan 12, 2011)

you can delete all Guntherhess' post if you want. will have no impact on my future.


----------



## epackage (Jan 12, 2011)

Someones gonna claim you're just a guy who couldn't make it as a cop so now you want to rule what gets said here, good luck with that .....


----------



## cyberdigger (Jan 12, 2011)

"you can delete all Guntherhess' post if you want. will have no impact on my future."

 No way.
 My only concern is the well-being of the forum. To that end, I would never allow his posts to be removed.


----------



## cyberdigger (Jan 12, 2011)

I can deal, Jim.. I'm scared to death of cops.. real ones.. but I can handle the forum banter.. kind of enjoy it as long as it's a good clean insult.. []


----------



## epackage (Jan 12, 2011)

I know[8D]   Nobody is more qualified my friend, you're a true diplomat...


----------



## cowseatmaize (Jan 12, 2011)

> you can delete all Guntherhess' post if you want. will have no impact on my future.


 Nay, that would be blasphemous.


----------



## Steve/sewell (Jan 12, 2011)

Congratulations Chuck and Eric this place is much better off with the addition of the two of you.Roger and Woody have made an excellent choice in adding the two of you to the the forums admin area.Your addition is not so much to quell bickering amongst members but to enlighten more of us to share their own personal knowledge of the glass they collect.This forums survival is based on its ability to attract to membership and to be a beacon of information to the people who seek it.Chuck and Eric both always seem to find the time to chime in on just about every post they can with encouragement and enthusiasm which make the poster more apt to post or ask a question again.Again congrats to the two of you....................just don't ban me again I am out of user names at this time!![][]


----------



## JOETHECROW (Jan 12, 2011)

Wow,...knew if I stuck around this crazy joint long enough, I'd get to see something interesting. Congrats Charlie and Eric!!!


----------



## Wangan (Jan 12, 2011)

I already congratulated Eric.Congrats Charlie! It takes two to turn the launch sequence keys.


----------



## SAbottles (Jan 13, 2011)

Congratulations, Charlie; between you & Eric, the wedding dresses won't stand a chance !![]


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jan 13, 2011)

OFF WITH MY HEAD????  nooooo please please!!!
    Congrats Chuck[]


----------



## mr.fred (Jan 13, 2011)

Way  to Go  Charlie[]-----get a Uniform  for  Alice your second  in  command[sm=tongue.gif]


----------



## Wangan (Jan 13, 2011)

Just make sure she doesn`t want to make drum sticks out of bad forum members.[]


----------



## blobbottlebob (Jan 13, 2011)

Wow Chuck,
 I can't believe that I have to treat you with the respect that you may now actually deserve. I suppose you could just modify the posts you don't like. For example, this one might have a line that says;

 Cyberdigger is a great choice for Admin.

 Clearly, I would never have posted anything to that effect. Proof that your editing powers are now complete.


----------



## RED Matthews (Jan 13, 2011)

Now Eric.  Is that picture really you?  
 RED Matthews


----------



## cowseatmaize (Jan 13, 2011)

That ones Charlie Red. Hey, welcome back! I hope everything checked out OK.


----------



## cowseatmaize (Jan 13, 2011)

Well, I played around a bit after I got my first request. Yes, I had to push some buttons and play a bit but it seams the problem is fixed and the site is still intact. No user manual needed.


----------



## cyberdigger (Jan 13, 2011)

I appreciate all the comments, folks! I'm certain that between Woody, Eric, Alice, and myself, this forum will be delightfully free of spam! 
 Just to set the record straight, I have no wish at all to push a personal agenda on this place.. I like ABN how it is, I like to goof around.. I like the diversity of our members and their opinions.. so I'm not gonna become the mall cop or anything.. and I'm sure the same goes for Eric.. so feel free to bust my chops as usual! [] Lets have fun, show off, help each other, make newcomers feel at home, etc.. and save all the nasty, degenerate stuff for facebook..!


----------



## beendiggin (Jan 13, 2011)

Congratulations Charlie!  Oh, Charlie, could you please define "nasty" and "degenerate"  in full lurid detail  for those of us who would like to refrain from such things?  Also, could you post some horrifically insulting, potentially slanderous muck for us to wade about in?  (I mean, so we know what to avoid).  Don't forget  pics...we love pics.


----------



## Plumbata (Jan 13, 2011)

Whoah whoah Woody, I got some news for you;

 I just heard through the (leafless) grapevine that CyberCharlie just recently absconded with a truckload of old rusty chainsaws! 

 I dunno if that kind of person should be allowed to moderate a forum populated by us upstanding, law-abiding God-fearing citizens...

 []


----------



## madman (Jan 13, 2011)

CONGRATS!


----------



## madpaddla (Jan 13, 2011)

Well Done.  Enjoy.


----------



## Steve/sewell (Jan 13, 2011)

Did I say say sea aqua?[8|]or hunter green?


----------



## Brains (Jan 13, 2011)

a truckload of old rusty chainsaws, i found that to be quite funny.

 New moderator?  congratulations......................


----------



## surfaceone (Jan 14, 2011)

Hey cyberchuck,

 Welcome to the antique-chineseweddingdresses.net gang! This place just keeps on getting better...


----------



## Stardust (Jan 17, 2011)

Hey I've been in the hospital missing all the action around here for several days. I did know about Eric before and sent my congrats before. I hadn't seen your Santa and I know it was a joke, but I don't think it is very appropriate though.  Just remember what new people looking in might think about things when you post now, as we do have kids on here also who we want to encourage to have this great hobby.  

 Charlie, I think you are just perfect for the job.  I was sooooo happy to hear about the addition of you my friend. Congrats to you also... You have enriched and entertained the forum from the day you joined us. []

 Maybe the forum needs a woman on board also to make sure everything is, "COVERED," like our wonderful Redginger.... Just food for thought.... [] It would be like our own little mod squad of the bottle forum.

 Good Luck to all of you!
 Star ~*


----------



## cyberdigger (Jan 17, 2011)

I'll take it down right after Christmas.. []


----------



## cyberdigger (Jan 17, 2011)

Oh, it's sorted! []


----------



## towhead (Jan 18, 2011)

Alright you guys....  -Julie


----------



## Wangan (Jan 18, 2011)

.


----------



## Stardust (Jan 18, 2011)

Julie,
 How adorable!!! I have towheads myself. Is that your grand child? I thought I remembered a few years ago you posting a pic with your little one. I have two little ones also, that Charlie, and Diggs had sent me little bottles to bury crawling around my garden for them to dig up. So, that is why I like to feel I can safely open up a page in front of them.  

 They are little, but my grand daughter has dragged those bottles to school, pulled them down off the shelf whenever anyone new come into the house. She has never broken any of the bottles, mine included. She's got the bottle bug and lots of good memories finding them.  

 I now will have to look for bottles to bury for our 3rd year garden burial and then we will look for bottles pics up on here. That's all, maybe there's a kid's bottle site and lobeycat will be the moderator after all the years he put in here. 

 Take care all ~
 star ~


----------



## towhead (Jan 18, 2011)

No, no grandchildren.  The picture you are referring to-that you saw on here- was me.... it was on an old post, with pix of forum members, when we were young.  Really young![]  -Julie


----------



## Stardust (Jan 18, 2011)

Oh well, It's hard to keep track of everyone.... I'm a young Nannie. LOVE IT!!!! Hope you weren't insulted? Well, cute kid.....whoever he or she belongs to. [] 
 Peace everyone!
 Let's get back to feeling the love here ~
 stardust ~*


----------



## cowseatmaize (Jan 18, 2011)

> Hope you weren't insulted?


 Star, how could anything you say be taken as anything but nice here.


----------



## towhead (Jan 18, 2011)

Star, you are always kind!  Not insulting!  -Julie


----------



## carobran (Oct 15, 2011)

i always wondered when you became a moderator cyberdigger...[8|][]


----------



## cyberdigger (Oct 15, 2011)

I suppose you'll sleep better now that you know.. yep, coming up on a year now since my hair started turning grey.. [&:]


----------



## carobran (Oct 15, 2011)

> ORIGINAL: cyberdigger
> 
> I suppose you'll sleep better now that you know.. yep, coming up on a year now since my hair started turning grey.. [&:]


 _i figure if i make 10 posts a day youll be bald by Christmas[][][8D][8D]_


----------



## cyberdigger (Oct 15, 2011)

That was a good one!


----------



## carobran (Oct 15, 2011)

it took all of my comedic genius[][]


----------



## cyberdigger (Oct 16, 2011)

..some math skills too.. very impressive! []


----------



## carobran (Oct 16, 2011)

i have about as many math skills as a tree stump[8|][&:]


----------



## OsiaBoyce (Oct 16, 2011)

> ORIGINAL: carobran
> 
> i have about as many math skills as a tree stump[8|][&:]


 
 Damn glad you said that.........................ya see here in South Carolina we have about the second lowest in everything SAT,Infant mortality, high school grads................ math skills included.

 Yep, we rank #49 in about everything..............Ya know who ranks #50?

 That right, Mississippi.

 That the reason we here in S.C. say, "Thank God for Mississippi"


 ..........and that's no joke.[]


----------



## carobran (Oct 16, 2011)

_om trying to decide whether to be offended.or not...........[8|][][]_


----------

